# Voltaje del Puerto USB



## usuario_tmp (Ene 8, 2007)

Buen dia   ,

tengo una duda con respecto al Voltaje que bota el puerto Usb de una PC. Mi duda nace ya que me compre un reproductor Mp3 y bueno me dijeron que lo podia mantener conectado a la Pc. quisiera saber si al hacer esto no estare alterando el voltaje que ingresara a mi reproductor ya que funciona con solo una pila AAA y tambien ¿se dañara mas rapido al tenerlo conectado al Pc?

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## cliche (Ene 8, 2007)

"amigo"
es ovbio que no va a echarse la pendrive por que la fuente vota justamente en el puero usb 1.3o1.6v su pendrive funciona con 1.5v y consume aprox 300mA ...


----------



## capitanp (Ene 8, 2007)

cliche dijo:
			
		

> "amigo"
> es ovbio que no va a echarse la pendrive por que la fuente vota justamente en el puero usb 1.3o1.6v su pendrive funciona con 1.5v y consume aprox 300mA ...




_*informense antes de de responder y no deen informaciónrmacin falsa*_

la tension que se obtiene del puerto USB es de 5 Volts y es capas de entregar un max de 500mA y tu pendrive esta preparado para soporarla

Saludos


----------

